# Wasps (and Lunch)



## Space Face (Apr 1, 2021)

Not this years lot although I have seen a few bees on the go but not wasps.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 2, 2021)

It's looking at my neck! 

Ha! Man, those are some really nice shots you have there! Excellent job ... you're hired!


----------



## Space Face (Apr 2, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> It's looking at my neck!
> 
> Ha! Man, those are some really nice shots you have there! Excellent job ... you're hired!



Cheers mucker.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 2, 2021)

I am looking forward to the bees and wasps, as well, this year. Very good set.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 2, 2021)

Thank you Dean.


----------



## Donde (Apr 5, 2021)

A face only a mother could love.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 6, 2021)

Yeah.


----------

